# Formater en Fat32 et utilité des logiciels de Western Digit?



## pak13 (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un disque dur externe Western Digital MyPassport Ultra.
Je souhaiterai le formater en Fat32 pour que le DDE soit lisible sur ma PS3 et que je puisse récupérer des dossiers sur mon PC.
J'ai lu le tutorat de Rémi M. (http://ppoc.free.fr/docs/Partionnement_Mac_PC.pdf)

Le souci est que le DDE est fourni avec un tas de logiciels.
J'imagine que si je suis la procédure de Rémi M (cf Tutorat), il va m'effacer les logiciels fournis avec le DDE.
Donc Dois-je d'abord les copier sur mon Mac?

Ensuite, pouvez-vous me confirmer que si je suis ces étapes du tutorat j'aurai bien mon DDE qui marchera normalement sur mon Mac et sera bien formater en Fat32 (et donc reconnu par ma PS3 et utilisable comme un DDE normal sur PC) ?

Voici les étapes que je compte suivre :

Donc si j'ai bien compris il faut 

                  Aller sur utilisateurs de disques 
                  Cliquer sur mon DDE et aller à Effacer
                  Le renommer (je lui donne le même nom "My Passport" ?) et format MS-DOS (FAT)

Quand ceci sera fait est-ce qu'il marchera normalement sur mon Mac et sera bien formater en Fat32 (et donc reconnu par ma PS3 et utilisable comme un DDE normal sur PC) ?

Ensuite quand il sera formater en Fat32 dois-je remettre les logiciels fournis par WD?
Dois-je en installer?
J'ai jusqu'à présent tjs utilisé mes DDE comme des clés USB, donc je ne connais pas l'utilité de ces logiciels.
Les connaissez-vous? Sont-ils compatibles Mac? Et lesquels me conseillez vous?

Merci pour vos réponses et désolé encore si ces questions ont déjà été posées mais je suis débutant sur Mac et la précédente fois que j'ai voulu formater sur PC un DDE WD en FAT32 mon PC ne reconnaissait plus mon DDE, donc j'ai du le ramener en magasin.


----------



## hercut (10 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

Les logiciels fourni avec les disques ne sont pas forcement intéressant et pour la plus part disponible sur le site du constructeur.

Il nous faudrait pour en juger le détail de ces logiciels !

Pour le HDD celui-ci une fois formaté en FAT32 sera lisible sur tout les supports, mais attention avec un formatage vous aurez une limitation de 4go par fichier.


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2014)

FAT32 : lisible partout, fichiers < 4 GB
ExFAT : lisible sur Windows à partir de XP (SP3 je crois) et au-delà ; sur Mac OS X ; limites au-delà de l'usage actuel
NTFS  : natif sur Windows ; sur Mac OS X, écrire nécessitera un logiciel supplémentaire pour écrire ; limites confortables
HFS+ : natif sur Mac OS X ; sur Windows nécessitera un logiciel supplémentaire pour lire et écrire ; limites confortables


----------



## pak13 (11 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Pouvez-vous me confirmer que si j'effectue la manip ci-dessus cela va marcher?
Dois-je effacer ou partitionner? (onglet Effacer ou onglet Partition)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2014)

pak13 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> Pouvez-vous me confirmer que si j'effectue la manip ci-dessus cela va marcher?
> Dois-je effacer ou partitionner? (onglet Effacer ou onglet Partition)



Il y a peu de chances que ça marche.

D'abord, le nom du disque, ça ne passera pas en FAT32, la possibilité la plus proche serait "MY_PASSPORT" (majuscules et pas d'espace).

Ensuite l'onglet effacer permettra bien de formater en FAT32, mais ça ne rendra pas le disque utilisable sous (tout) Windows ou sur la Play. Pour ça, il faut aller dans l'onglet "partitionner", remplacer "Actuel" par "1 partition", cliquer sur le bouton "Option" (qui devient alors accessible), et sélectionner le schéma de table de partition "MBR". Ensuite seulement, tu choisis le FAT32 pour le format de la partition, et là, ton disque ne posera pas de problème.

À noter que si tu ne fais pas ça, certaines versions de Windows (jusqu'à Vista SP1 au moins) finiront par détruire la table des partitions de ton disque et t'en faire perdre le contenu, car elles ne supportent pas le Tableau de Partition GUID qui est le schéma de table de partition "par défaut" des Mac Intel. Si ton Mac est un PPC (G3/4/5), c'est encore pire, il n'existe aucune version de Windows qui supporte l'Apple Partition Map, le schéma par défaut de ces Mac.

Concernant les outils WD, ils ne présentent quasiment aucun intérêt sur Mac, donc &#8230;


----------



## bompi (11 Janvier 2014)

Concernant les logiciels, tu les mets de côté au cas où et tu les recopies si tu trouves que c'est utile : c'est toi qui vois. Personnellement, je vire et ne m'en préoccupe pas plus que ça, mais c'est juste mon propre cas.

Pour le formatage : une fois le disque effacé, il est sans doute préférable, pour le partitionnement de cliquer sur Options et de choisir "MBR" pour être certain que tout le monde pourra accéder au disque. Cela a pour principal inconvénient de ne pas pouvoir installer un Mac OS X démarrable sur le disque. Mais comme ce n'est pas ce que tu cherches, c'est un inconvénient qui n'en est pas un dans ton cas.

Pour le reste : pour chaque partition que tu souhaites avoir en FAT32, tu choisis "MS DOS (FAT)" et tu auras du FAT32.

---------- Post added at 11h08 ---------- Previous post was at 11h07 ----------

Edith : Damned ! grillé par Pascal !


----------



## pak13 (11 Janvier 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour vos infos. 
Je viens d'effacer, de faire une partition en MS-DOS (FAT32) mais il n'apparait pas sur ma PS3.
Quand je regarde les infos sur le mac de mon DDE, j'ai bien Format : MS-DOS (FAT32).
Je ne comprends ce que j'aurais pu louper???

Quand j'ai effacé le DDE, ça s'est fait très rapidement. Or sur le tuto de Rémi M. il disait d'aller sur Options de sécurité... et là j'ai déplacé le curseur d'un cran et là, il a fallu environ deux heures pour faire l'effacement.
Est-ce que c'est là que j'ai foiré????

Merci pour vos infos.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h08 ----------

A priori après une petite recherche sur internet, c'est un problème avec la PS3 qui ne peut alimenter le DDE. Il faut donc acheter un cordon en Y ou un HUB Usb avec alimentation externe.

J'espère que je ne vais pas claquer encore 10&#8364; pour rien. Quand pensez-vous?
Merci à vous


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2014)

Que j'ai eu souvent des problèmes d'alimentation sur les disques externes alimentés par le port USB.
Mais je ne connais pas les caractéristiques de la PS3 sur ce point.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2014)

pak13 a dit:


> Quand pensez-vous?



Tout le temps, pourquoi ?


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout le temps, pourquoi ?


Tu ne dors donc jamais ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Tu ne dors donc jamais ?



Si, toi, je ne sais pas, mais moi, comme tout être humain normalement constitué, je pense aussi en dormant (d'ailleurs, il m'est mainte fois arrivé de trouver la solution d'un problème auquel j'étais confronté, pendant mon sommeil) !


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2014)

Alors là, je dis : attention ! Nous allons aborder des rivages incertains, délices de *Macomaniac* : est-il de possible de _penser_ en dormant, autrement dit, peut-on penser tout en étant inconscient ou, au moins, en veille. Personnellement, je partirais volontiers sur le fait que je ne pense pas en dormant, ce qui ne signifie bien sûr pas que mon cerveau passe son temps à roupiller quand je (<-- à définir) dors.

À ce sujet : pour Mac OS X, avant, la veille était une véritable inactivité. Dorénavant, ça peut ne plus être le cas (et je serais alors tenté de dire que le Mac n'est plus _vraiment_ en veille).


----------



## Karmalolo (13 Janvier 2014)

bompi a dit:


> Personnellement, je partirais volontiers sur le fait que je ne pense pas en dormant


Cela s'appelle un coma


----------



## pak13 (17 Janvier 2014)

Excusez moi encore pour cette belle faute de Français mais je vois en tout cas que ça vous a permis de vous faire plaisir !!!!


----------

